# Un PB, oui, mais pourquoi ?



## TeuBeu2 (20 Juin 2004)

Bonjour, je suis actuellement lycéen, je compte m'acheter un portable (pour l'internat, donc de petite taille).

J'ai vu les PB 12" mais j'hésite encore beaucoup ...

Donnez-moi de bonne raisons pour prendre ce portable !

Je suis actuellement un utilisateur PC et je revendrais de toutes facons mon PC de bureau.


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2004)

Prix étudiant
vraiment portable
performant et jolie
pas de virus
suite microsoft meilleure sur mac que pc
etc etc

moi j'aurais une question pour toi ?
donne mois les 5 points negatifs et positifs pour l'achat du mac et on te renseignera


----------



## pim (20 Juin 2004)

TeuBeu2 a dit:
			
		

> Donnez-moi de bonne raisons pour prendre ce portable !



Avec d'autres marques que la pomme, quand tu achetes un portable, tu as un ordinateur, point.

Avec Apple, quand tu achètes un PB tu as en plus un bijou.

Chaque fois que tu le sortiras tu feras sensation. J'espère que les serrures sont à trois points à l'internat    

Sinon pense aussi autonomie, pour un portable c'est important (pour le train du retour les WE).


----------



## TeuBeu2 (20 Juin 2004)

Merci à tous deux :

Les points qui me retiennent :
- compatibilité (pour le "futur", cad BTS IG dans 1an)
- puissance du 1.33Ghz VS des Centrino Dothan du même prix
- existe t-il des logiciels pour l'enregistrement audio meilleurs que sur PC ?
- ALU qui se tord

A vous de démentir (tout en restant objectif) ces différents points ... 

PS : en plus de l'ordi et du bijoux, j'aurais aussi une communauté ciblée et sympathique (à prime abord).


----------



## TeuBeu2 (21 Juin 2004)

J'ai vu sur HFR une personne qui disait que les étudiants pouvaient avoir 20% de réduction sur un achat en s'abonnant à je-ne-sais-quoi.

Confirmation / infirmation de quelqu'un ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2004)

TeuBeu2 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous deux :
> 
> Les points qui me retiennent :
> - compatibilité (pour le "futur", cad BTS IG dans 1an)
> ...



Pour les 20 % tu peux lire ce sujet, les liens sont morts mais bon, tu vas trouver ce que tu veux je pense.

- Sinon au niveau de la compatibilité dans le futur de ton PB, je vois pas trop de quoi tu parles en fait... compatibilité avec quoi ? Avec ton BTS ?   Avec ton école ? J'ai déjà lu des post ici de mac user en école d'ingé et de commerce, certes ils étaient minoritaires mais ils n'avaient pas de problèmes pour communiquer avec les autres. Après si on te demande de bosser avec un logiciel qui n'existe pas sur mac, tu pourras toujours à la rigueur utiliser Virtual PC.

- Je connais pas le centrino Dothan, mais t'as pas de soucis à te faire de ce côté là, même si le centrino était un chouille plus puissant, ça ne serait pas handicapant. (faut-il qu'il soit déjà plus puissant, y a un autre sujet pas loin du tiens où on peut lire un ancien utilisateur de portable équipé de centrino qui le compare à son mac).

- Pour les logiciels audio faudrait que tu sois plus précis, de quoi parles-tu ? 
Enregistrement pro ou pas ? 
Mieux ou moins bien dans tous les cas tu trouveras certainement ce qu'il te faut.

- L'alu (la matière) se tord oui, mais j'ai jamais vu de sujet concernant l'alu book où des dizaines d'utilisateurs se plaignaient du problème, seulement quelques cas isolés, qui reconnaissaient de pas avoir été très précautionneux.


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2004)

TeuBeu2 a dit:
			
		

> - puissance du 1.33Ghz VS des Centrino Dothan du même prix
> 
> PS : en plus de l'ordi et du bijoux, j'aurais aussi une communauté ciblée et sympathique (à prime abord).



un article sur le dohtan (que je ne connaissais même pÔ)  :rose: 
mais dothan c'est pas le nom du processeur ça nanh c'est l'architecture en elle même ? bon de toute façon je en connais pas assez le machin truc intel pour comparer   

et pour la communauté sympathique, c'est juste la drogue et l'alcool qui nos font tenir  :rateau:


----------



## Amophis (21 Juin 2004)

Perso j'ai eu entre les main un Centrino 1.3, et maintenant j'ai un iBook 12" IGhz et un PB 15" 1.33Ghz, ben le Centrino n'est pas plus puissant. Perso j'ai même une compression sous iTunes plus rapide avec le PowerBook (pas essayé avec l'iBook). 

Proc: avantage Mac

Au niveau de l'autonomie, les Centrino font très fort, j'ai tenu 5H30 en lecture mp3 tout en faisant du Word et surf mais l'iBook 12" (et PB) est aussi impressionnant, mais je donnerais un léger avantage au Centrino

Autonomie: avantage Centrino

Niveau bruit, là encore ça se tiens, les Centrino dégageant peu de chaleur. Mais les constructeurs PC (en tout cas Acer) ne se soucient pas trop des oreilles de leur acheteurs et ne mettent pas des ventilos silencieux. Au contraire Apple, tu ne les entants pas, de plus, le G4 résistant à des fortes températures, le ventilo aura un seuil de déclenchement plus haut donc il faut vraiment le soliciter pour qu'il s'enclenche. En tout cas sur le 15 et l'iBook 12. Après sur l'alu 12, il aurait tendance à se déclancher plus souvent, mais je ne peux pas juger, celui-là je ne l'ai pas 

Bruit: avantage Mac

Au niveau de la finition et du design, je ne ferai pas l'affront de comparer (enfin c'est une histoire de gout aussi)

Design/finition: avantage Mac

Bundle logiciel super fournie sous Mac,tu as tout ce dont tu as besoin: musique, photo, montage vidéo....

Bundle logiciel: avantage Mac

Ergonomie: jamais en 7 ans d'informatique, je n'avais trouvé un système aussi simple. Je me suis surpis hier soir à tout faire d'une seule main (avec tous les raccourcis clavier) et aller aussi vite qu'à deux main sous PC, c'est impressionant. Ma copine qui débute, elle aussi commence à bien maitriser le système, alors que c'est la première fois de sa vie qu'elle se sert d'un ordi (le Centrino ct une erreur .... ), et pour la compatibilité, je me connecte plus facilement avec mon mac sur un réseau PC que l'inverse. De plus le FAT32 et NTFS de W$ est reconnu nativement sous mac alors que pour lire du HFS+ (j'me rappelle plus exactement si c ça...) le format mac sous W$, il te faut un soft (Mac drive....)

Ergonomie: avantage Mac


Je crois que le jugement est sans appel, et pourtant il y a deux mois, je ne jurais que par le PC, et pour moi Apple était une genre de secte fermé renfermant que des gens ultra fortunés (oui tout le monde sait qu'il faut être riche pour posséder un Mac....). Alors quand j'ai vu les portables commencer à 1199¤ et les desktops à 879¤.... j'ai dis banco. Alors ok, y a aussi des portables et desktops cher, mais c'est un investissement sur le long terme, de plus les macs ont une côte soutenu en occasion. Perso je changeait mon PC tous les ans (en fonction des finances) et là je compte le garder 3ans histoire de l'amortir.

Essayer un mac, c'est l'adopter


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> ..Essayer un mac, c'est l'adopter


c'est beau ça  :love:


----------



## Amophis (21 Juin 2004)

Sérieux ct pas gagné de me faire passer au mac, et la seule fois où j'ai été convaincu sur le champ comme ça, ct pour la moto (j'suis monté sur celle de mon frère, deux semaines après j'avais mon permis moto  )


----------



## minime (21 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Proc: avantage Mac



Ça dépendra toujours des applications et j'ai beau être Mac user, le Pentium-M est quand même très performant. En recherchant des portables Centrino 1,7 et 1,8 GHz sur Materiel Net on voit que les prix sont quand même costauds pour des portables PC.


----------



## fwedo (21 Juin 2004)

le coup de la compatibilité avec les études, c'est ce qui m'a fait acheté un PC en début de formation...
Résultat, chui sous mac depuis 4 mois et je trouve plus de logiciels pro dont j'ai besoin qui tournent sous X11 que sous mon pc...
le seul truc que j'ai du acheter est office...

et finalement....on bosse mieux ss mac que sous pc...


----------



## Kaneda (21 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau de l'autonomie, les Centrino font très fort, j'ai tenu 5H30 en lecture mp3 tout en faisant du Word et surf mais l'iBook 12" (et PB) est aussi impressionnant, mais je donnerais un léger avantage au Centrino
> 
> Autonomie: avantage Centrino



Hop petite touche perso : sur l'iBook 14", je tient plus de 6 heures avec cette utilisation ^^ (luminosité baissé presque au max certe mais suffisant si on est dans les conditions adéquates)


----------



## Amophis (21 Juin 2004)

Au fait toujours pas de barette sup' Kaneda?


----------



## TeuBeu2 (21 Juin 2004)

Arf, merci pour toutes vos réponses !

Je pense que je ne vais pas prendre l'ADC Student et que je vais profiter des 10% que m'offrent ma carte étudiant (héhé), ca sera moins compliqué !

Sinon, pour jaipatoukompri : je fais pas mal d'enregistrement audio "pro" (destiné à faire des maquettes la plupart du temps) et on se sert d'un PC avec table de mixage branchée dessus et des bons micros mais on se trouve limité par les logiciels (wavelab) ... 

C'est pour ca que je cherche à connaitre les capacités des mac au niveau audio !


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2004)

TeuBeu2 a dit:
			
		

> Arf, merci pour toutes vos réponses !
> 
> Je pense que je ne vais pas prendre l'ADC Student et que je vais profiter des 10% que m'offrent ma carte étudiant (héhé), ca sera moins compliqué !


tu aimes bien perdre 10%   ah bon   comme tu veux remarque   



> C'est pour ca que je cherche à connaitre les capacités des mac au niveau audio !


 benh fallait le dire va vite par la c'est en version anglaise aussi si tu veux


----------



## TeuBeu2 (21 Juin 2004)

C'est pas pour perdre 10% mais dans l'autre post sur l'ADC, certains disaient que les conditions étaient "embrouillées" (garanties aléatoires, réductions qui changent) donc, cela m'embetterait un peu de payer 99¤ et d'avoir les même 10% que ma carte m'apporte !

Merci pour le site => il y a un témoignage ou il passe de PC à MAC pour le son ;-)


----------



## marlou (21 Juin 2004)

Salut
amoureux du mac mais rattrappé par la routine (imac 500 DV) j'ai mis 1350 euros pour voir: depuis 2 jours, je vois (et je touche...) un alu12 et la.... je ne comprends pas qu'apple ne cartonne pas dans toutes les directions: pour moi, la gamme de matériels la plus exceptionnelle sur le marché (beau, bon, etc..)
avec mon mac, un geste anodin devient un pur moment de bonheur (j'arrete et j'en profite pour conseiller aux jeunes étudiants de bien travailler en cette période de révisions pour avoir un jour la machine de leurs reves!!!
marlou


----------

